# Schedule C on Turbo Tax Software Question



## nuke126 (Jan 29, 2017)

I'm in the middle of doing my taxes with Turbo Tax Deluxe software and trying to figure out how to fill out the Schedule C Part I: Income.

I notice that in the 2016 form on TT they break this part into 1a, 1b, 1c, 1d, 1e, 1f BUT on the actual Schedule C forms and on how to websites they show 2014 and 2015 Forms that only have a section for "1" which is Gross Receipts 1099K + 1099-MISC.

What I'm seeing in the TT Schedule C is confusing to me.

"1a Enter other gross receipts or sales NOT reported on a 1099-MISC"
"1b Enter gross receipts or sales reported on a 1099-MISC"
"1c Enter gross receipts or sales reported on a 1099-K"

I could be wrong but it sounds like line 1c would be where I put in the 1099-K line 1a number (which is also on the Uber Yearly Statement). If that's right do I leave line 1a blank?

-- in the image below -- When I click on the "Income and Sales" blank box the blue highlighted box in the Schedule C form is on line 1a. Do I put anything in the "Other Income" box?


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares (Dec 3, 2015)

nuke126 said:


> I'm in the middle of doing my taxes with Turbo Tax Deluxe software and trying to figure out how to fill out the Schedule C Part I: Income.
> 
> I notice that in the 2016 form on TT they break this part into 1a, 1b, 1c, 1d, 1e, 1f BUT on the actual Schedule C forms and on how to websites they show 2014 and 2015 Forms that only have a section for "1" which is Gross Receipts 1099K + 1099-MISC.
> 
> ...





> -- in the image below -- When I click on the "Income and Sales" blank box the blue highlighted box in the Schedule C form is on line 1a. Do I put anything in the "Other Income" box?


Yes your tips, both cash, credit and miscellaneous

including
barter or exchange - bottles of wine , cigars, profits made while waiting in parking lots buying steaks or merchandise boosted by crack addicts.

sexual favors (local market value thereof ) located on form 69 local market values - click on quickzoom

etc...

Stay Safe

CC


----------



## ubercpas (Feb 7, 2017)

I don't use TT, but conceptually, any income needs to be reported on your return only once. all regular uber income( from driving) is reported on 1099-k. all promos(eg signup credit, referrals) are also reported on 1099 misc. I don't think you would be using other income in this scenario. Also don't put anything in box 1a, unless there is other income from non-uber sources


----------

